# Makes Drilling Pocket Holes a Walk in the Park



## rda327 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the review. About a year ago I purchased the Kreg system and now use it for most all my projects. I am always finding that i could use the single hole jig. I think you have made up my mind to purchase one. thanks


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Of the three kits available, I like the Kreg Jr. kit. It is the middle size jig that has three holes in it, but still allows you to secure your workpiece flat on a workbench for drilling. The large version has you position the workpiece on edge - something I usually try to avoid. 
Whenever someone asks me what kind if joinery I use, I say I use it all.
Dados, rabbits, mortise and tenon, dovetails, biscuits, and pocket hole screws. It just depends on the look and application you are after.
Cheers


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I used mine for the first time this last week building a little 3 drawer tool chest for my bench top. I loved it. The joints aren't perfect, as my wood deicded to do some funny things, but it turned out pretty darned nice. I used it both for the outer casing and for the drawer frames. I like it.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

i have one and its simple to use and has provided good results with my newbie woodworking skills…


----------



## Bradford (Dec 8, 2007)

If you look at my last post, you will see the project that I used the Kreg jig on. I loved using it. It was so simple and was as tight as glue could hold. I would recommend it it to new woodworkers to get them up and running fast. Then they can build upon their skill base as time progresses.


----------



## ed220 (Feb 9, 2009)

I've used mine on furniture repairs also and it can't be beat. Makes for a great repair. Have built a couple of tool carts with it ask. Like its strength even without the glue.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Kreg's Pocket Hole system. However, I seldom use it where the holes will be visible on the final project.

I also use it for construction, as opposed to toe-nailing studs. It is almost as quick and it's easier to keep the stud in place while you "put the screws to it". It is also reversible. Yes, you can remove a stud that has been toe-nailed in place, but it is messy.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for a well written review. I'm also a fan of pocket holes, and love the Kreg system. They're sort of "life changing"...in the shop anyway. They literally change my joinery choices. Easy and effective. I started with a small double holed Kreg "Rocket", and was later given a K-Pro3. The Pro system is nice, but most of the time I just use the portable double jig from the Rocket. For anyone who's not sure about pocket holes but wants to give them a try, the basic $20 jig is a great choice IMO.


----------



## hafassartist (Nov 12, 2011)

I would not use it to build a fine heirloom piece of furniture but i do use it to build my face frames for kitchen cabinets it is fast and strong.


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

good review; thanks!

i bought this little kit as a supplement to the full K3 system because it was just a couple bucks more than the drillbit by itself - now i have two bits and this little jig which comes in handy for holes i decide to drill (i.e. forgot to drill) during assembly.


----------



## bmwrider1 (Jul 30, 2011)

You guys just helped me make up my mind on this one. Right now they are @ 20% off and a $15 rebate what a good price that is.


----------

